
Reason why dating apps like tinder sucks? - aabhishekbindal
Dating apps have increased their user base much rapidly, but is slowing down now. What could be the reason?
======
jardaroh
Like every market, it is bound to reach saturation. That is, there are more
supply, or in this case, services than there is demand. Not that there is a
service for every user looking for love or a hookup, but services have to
fight hard now to keep a sustainable user base.

Dating services are also, kind of, designed for failure. If a dating service
is 100% effective, every user signing up would find someone, then stop using
the service. Of course, we know that never happens, and that people leave each
other again, but it also means that the user base of such services are fickle
as the use of them are temporary and fleeting. This means a service has to
have a really big user base to stay relevant. Users will flock to the service
with the greatest promise of success.

Lastly, dating services have a terrible reputation these days. Too much fraud
and games have been committed both by the services themselves or by it's users
against other users through the use of the services. Trust in online services
in general is at an all time low but even more so for dating services.

Hope that explains a few things?

